# Goat Milk Yogurt Maker



## goatlk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good yoghurt maker? Something I can make like 5-10 litres at a time with?

Regards,

Mundir


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have made yogurt with cows milk several times... by using the instructions on (I think it was) make your own yogurt .com -- it uses just a plain yogurt with live cultures as a starter and then you put your pot of yogurt on a heating pad overnight. There are steps in between regarding heating the milk, cooling and adding starter... My doe hasn't kidded yet, so I dont have goat milk to try this with.(yet)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I just wrap a few quart jars together in towels. I've also heard of making yogurt in a cooler, pouring hot water around the jars.
Of course, a yogurt maker is probably the most reliable, but towels work for me.


----------



## goatlk (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for replying guys. Thats a great site... going through it. Im new to this... not only making yogurt... im new to goats as well. If anyone knows a machine I can do it in, it will be great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hooked on goat milk yogurt! I make 2 quarts at a time with my Yogourmet( I bought it and starter culture from Hoegger Supply. www.thegoatstore.com)
If a very large batch is wanted, best bet would be to heat your milk, add the culture and use a stainless steel stock pot to make it in, then put it into your range oven that has been preheated to 150" F then shut off, set your kettle in the oven and shut the door, it will hold enough heat to incubate the milk.


----------



## susando (Oct 1, 2013)

There are new ones like Brod & Taylor bread proofer, Cuisinart CYM 100 and Euro Cuisine YM100 which are good yogurt makers. I use Brod & Taylor and find them good, these can make 8 quarts in a single batch.


----------

